# Merry Christmas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mariah Carey
Merry Christmas

Release Date November 1, 1994
Duration38:10
Genre
Holiday
Styles
Contemporary R&B
Adult Contemporary R&B
Christmas
Holidays
Pop
Recording Location
The Hit Factory, New York, NY

3/5


----------

